# information



## insani (Dec 2, 2007)

i have spainish resident card want to visite uk do i need a visa please any body can help me


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

insani said:


> i have spainish resident card want to visite uk do i need a visa please any body can help me


What is your nationality insani?


----------

